# Megaminx or 4x4?



## AmateurCubes (Apr 12, 2018)

Which puzzle do you like best?


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 13, 2018)

4x4. Mostly because megaminx's oddly looking dodecahedron shape, and it takes more time than doing 4x4.
Megaminx is really similar to 3x3, but 4x4 requires reducting the entire puzzle to a 3x3.


----------



## Mr.Roux86 (Apr 13, 2018)

4x4 because I use Roux. And I hate gripping a megaminx


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 15, 2018)

Mr.Roux86 said:


> 4x4 because I use Roux. And I hate gripping a megaminx


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 16, 2018)

Both are good puzzles. Hardware for 4x4 is superior to megaminx hardware at this point, in my opinion. Part of that is due to more R&D put into 4x4, part due to the fact that a cube is a more convenient shape to work with (ergonomically and in terms of room for the interior mechanism) than a dodecahedron.

As far as the solve is concerned, a greater proportion of a megaminx solve is intuitive, vs more algorithms for the 4x4 (although there is a lot of intuitive work on the 4x4 too). The slope of the line of the middle 90% of cubers best averages is steeper for megaminx than for any other speedsolve event (the line is flattest for clock). In other words, there is a greater difference in skill between the best and the worst megaminxers than between the best and the worst for any other event. Last I looked at the numbers clock and megaminx were the only ones with notably different slopes than the others. Personally I've also noticed that I improve significantly with practice in any event, but improvement in megaminx seems to be a much smoother line, vs. step-wise for other events. 

TL;DR: they're both good, I don't know which I would pick if I had to pick one, but megaminx is kind of special, I'd probably lean that way.


----------



## Mia Sponseller (Apr 16, 2018)

Megaminx is great


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 16, 2018)

Mia Sponseller said:


> 4x4 is great


Corrected XD


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 16, 2018)

4x4 is the best.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 5, 2019)

Why not both?
https://www.thecubicle.com/products/shengshou-master-kilominx


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 5, 2019)

I'll vote for megaminx 'cause it doesn't have parity and I love blockbuilding and megaminx LL is something new and challeging.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 5, 2019)

Megaminx.
4x4 is bad.


----------



## u Cube (Jun 5, 2019)

I hate megaminx


----------



## Skittleskp (Jun 6, 2019)

4x4 because megaminx is weird to solve when you aren't using it on a table.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2019)

Do both because they are both great.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Why not both?
> https://www.thecubicle.com/products/shengshou-master-kilominx


Are there anyone who have tried that thing? How long does it take to solve?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are there anyone who have tried that thing? How long does it take to solve?


----------



## MegaminxMan (Aug 31, 2019)

I really love the megaminx (which is probably apparent from my username) as it requires a lot of creativity to come up with interesting and efficient solutions! Because of this there can be many different ways to get from Point A to B, and I enjoy figuring out these solutions and trying them out to see which one is the best! Although mega has to many algs


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 1, 2019)

Megaminx cos im crap at 4x4. Still, I'm bad at megaminx, and pretty much never do it. Rn I don't even have a 4x4 cos it broke


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 1, 2019)

T


Filipe Teixeira said:


>


Thats better than my megaminx pb


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Megaminx cos im crap at 4x4. Still, I'm bad at megaminx, and pretty much never do it. Rn I don't even have a 4x4 cos it broke


For me it's the opposite. I can't even solve megamix lastlayer corners. 4x4 I'm bad and mine broke, but I enjoyed it alot


----------

